# Client Heirloom



## ladycop322 (Aug 31, 2015)

I made this blank for a client/penturner who found his aunt's 45-year-old Mickey Mouse watch in an old piece of luggage.  The watch was worn but he wanted to keep the sentimentalism alive.  I can't wait to see it after he turns it


----------



## magpens (Aug 31, 2015)

Very  nice !! .. Did *all* of those parts come out of that watch ?? I doubt it.

I should send you my very first watch to immortalize !!!


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 31, 2015)

No....some watches don't have those types of gears....I do use what I can but usually a lot more goes into it than just what was in the watch.


----------



## le_skieur (Sep 2, 2015)

I love it! 
is the background is painted or wraped?


----------



## wyone (Sep 2, 2015)

that is wonderful!  you do such great work!


----------



## triw51 (Sep 2, 2015)

Fantastic workmanship!  I have a question do you take the watches apart?
William


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 2, 2015)

The blank looks terrific.. Was it just a little  scary to take apart someone's keepsake????


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 2, 2015)

The tube is spray painted. I do take some apart myself. If I have doubts I take to my jeweler who doesn't charge me.


----------

